
"This part is a real designer's wet dream, we need to lose it."  - prakash
http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Wet_dreams_and_little_rubber_feet.1.txt&sortOrder=Sort+by+Rating
======
hga
Reminds me a bit of a less weighty story: back in the late '70s and early '80s
there was a company that made really attractive blue bypass capacitors (if
you've seen a CADR Lisp Machine memory board you know what I'm talking about).

There wasn't anything particularly special about them other than their nice
look, and at some point I read about a production stoppage that caused by them
(I guess a lot of designs used them). At some point the procurement people
asked the EEs "why these?" and the problem was quickly solved.

